# Nitrogen & Phosphates in Nutrafin Plant-Gro Iron ?



## magnosis (Feb 8, 2010)

Please help me figure out how much Nitrates and Phosphates are contained in Nutrafin Plant-Gro (Iron Enriched).

What I gathered so far:
- Label : 0.15% nitrogen, 0.26% Iron
- Hagen Forum: dose of 5ml / 10G = increase of 0.3 mg/L Iron.
- Hagen Forum: the product also adds some Phosphates. I could not confirm this information.

OK. So have have the iron dosage, but in the wrong unit (ppm please?).
And I have the Iron-to-Nitrogen ratio as per label.

Oh.. and I think, but I'm not sure, 1 unit of nitrogen = 2 units of nitrates ?

Should be able to calculate how much Nitrates does 5 ml / 10G of this product will add to my tank.

BTW my tank is a 58G (45G of which is water).


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Using the FertFriend calculator, below are the ppm's for a 5mL per 10 gallon dose of Nutrafin Plant-Gro (Iron Enriched). Phosphate isn't listed. The calculator also lists Nutrafin Plant-Gro NPK. I hope this helps you.

5mL/10g
0.1981 ppm Total Nitrogen
0.3434 ppm Iron
0.0660 ppm of Manganese
0.0039 ppm of Zinc
0.0006 ppm of Boron
0.0006 ppm of Copper
0.0006 ppm of Molybdate


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like this product is designed only to provide iron and some of the other essential micronutrients. The amount of nitrogen added is so small as to be negligible.


----------



## magnosis (Feb 8, 2010)

Woot ! Awesome resource :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: 

Thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

You're very welcome. 

Like HeyPK mentioned, 0.20 ppm (rounded off) of Nitrogen is really negligible.


----------

